# How did they do it??



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2016)

I do not think it is fake??? not easy to explain to boss or insurance- if driver survived....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 11, 2016)

That's unreal. Logs vs. Kenworth. Logs win. Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2016)

more I look at it, I wonder if it is real


----------



## kweinert (Feb 11, 2016)

I saw a reference that it was from the movie "Superman, Man of Steel." And a different one that said it was from the movie Wolverine. Not having seen either of those movies I can't comment on the veracity of either attribution.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I saw a reference that it was from the movie "Superman, Man of Steel." And a different one that said it was from the movie Wolverine. Not having seen either of those movies I can't comment on the veracity of either attribution.


 We are sorta old of date when it comes to movies  were either those made before 1970  last time I went to movie-it was ET.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

Did some looking, That one appears to have been form the superman movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's one that really happened, Sounds like it was lucky the crew of the locomotive survived, Tried to embed the pictures but for some reason couldn't upload .BMP files

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/cn-train-hits-log-truck-w-pic-s?reply=24800664116055685


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh My that is ugly. In 1979 I was right behind a bunch of police cars chasing some one in a van. hit the side of a locomotive at 90+ knocked it off the tracks. The Van was very ugly. My best friend in HS-parents tried to outrun a train at a crossing. I think it was 70 and car was a 69 Bonneville model SJ- BIG. car lost. Took them 14 hrs to pick the car up. train 60 car 80. helluva mess....


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2016)

Moral of the story: Logs always win! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Here's one that really happened, Sounds like it was lucky the crew of the locomotive survived, Tried to embed the pictures but for some reason couldn't upload .BMP files
> 
> http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/cn-train-hits-log-truck-w-pic-s?reply=24800664116055685

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

